# Questions on Inbreeding/Line breeding..



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

So, my first question is, what exactly is the difference between line breeding and inbreeding? I think that line breeding is mating two slightly related animals where as in breeding is more like daughter to father, etc. Am I correct? With my herd, pretty much all that I've done is outcross. But now that there are some wonderful Nigerians for sale in Oregon (who are slightly related) I'm starting to look into the inbreeding/line breeding idea.. Anyway, so I've been using the online ADGA planned pedigree search. When the goats are related it comes up with a list of the goats they have in common with a percent by it. Example: It says that this particular pairing of goats the kids would be 0.1% inbred, another pairing is 1.07%, and another is 24.15%. What does this mean exactly? How big of a percent is too big with the mating of two animals? I find I'm not completely comfortable in this area (especially in breeding), but I'm running out of un-related animals Thanks so much!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

There is no difference between line breeding and inbreeding. When it works it's called line breeding, when it's a train wreck it's called inbreeding. I can't help you with the % inbred part, I'm not a fan of line or inbreeding and I don't do it.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

FRom my understanding it can be a tricky thing. You can either accentuate the good thing or accentuate the bad worse than normal. People do it in order to manage traits more predictably within their herd. Most people have percentage they are comfortable with. I personally think anything above 10% is too much and would rather stay under 7%.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

GoatCrazy said:


> There is no difference between line breeding and inbreeding. When it works it's called line breeding, when it's a train wreck it's called inbreeding. I can't help you with the % inbred part, I'm not a fan of line or inbreeding and I don't do it.


im sorry, but no. i hate this saying, becaus regardless of whether you agree or disagree there is indeed established definitions for linebreeding and inbreeding and they are different things.

linebreeding is the reeding of closely related animals but not directly related. grandfather to grand daughter, half brother to half sister etc.

ineeding is the mating.of directly related animals eg. mother to son, full brother to full sister.

i practice linebreeding, inbreeding is a little too close imo but linebreeding is an excellent way to strengthen a herd. linebreeding "fixes" characteristics - both good and bad. so it really should only be done with exceptional abimals who dont have serious faults. you also need to cull rigorously for those that display foxed bad traits.


----------



## Chert (Jun 18, 2013)

I have no experience with goats, but I do breed working line GSD's and have a fairly good understanding of basic genetics when it comes to breeding animals.

A common misconception is that close breeding's are a disaster waiting to happen. The results both good and bad depend on the breeders knowledge of their lines and the animals the breed.

As Karen mentioned, close breedings will "fix" certain traits in the line and bring more consistency and uniformity to the progeny. The key is to always breed for strengths within the line, while compensating for the individual weaknesses of each animal. More or less promoting positive dominant genes and suppressing the negative recessives or any other undesirable trait. This makes breeding decisions extremely important, breeders must be honest in their evaluation of their stock and only choose the best representations within their line, because the negative recessive genes will also show up in close breedings and if both parents posses the same negatives, it will show up in greater numbers in the progeny. 

After several generations of line-breeding an outcross is required to avoid a genetic bottleneck and the issues associated with limiting genetic diversity. However, It's important when introducing new genetics into a line that the breeder avoids other lines that are known produce the same recessive genes they've been pushing down in their own line and this has to be done while trying to introduce positive traits. 

It's not a perfect science, but the results are greatly improved by having a very detailed understanding of the animals you are breeding and their pedigree.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well said Chert.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Linebreeding is a good way to get more consistent offspring. When you condense the genes you are more likely to get the same type of animal that you are wanting to get. When you continually breed animals that are not closely related you are more likely to get variations in kids from year to year and also you won't have a consistent "type" of animal in your herd. When you look at some of the larger herds, such as Kastdemur's, Saada, Goldthwaite, Dill's etc. you will notice that all of their goats are similar in size, body shape and appearance. Through linebreeding, and just plain careful breeding and knowing the genetics, they have obtained the type of goat they want. Their herds are known for having goats with certain traits, wether good or bad.

IMO Linebreeding is when two animals are carefully selected to be bred to each other, even if they are closely related, to produce a superior offspring. Inbreeding is when two directly related (like mother to son) animals are accidentally bred to each other.

I have a Saanen buck kid who is about 15% "inbred" I am excited to use him because his sire is also his great grandsire on the dams side, his dam's dam (daughter of his sire) is tentatively and Top Ten milker for 2012. I am hopeful that by tightening up those heavier milking bloodlines he will have a great chance of passing on those genes to his daughters.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all of the great replies! You definitely helped me to understand line breeding and in breeding better. And you've made me all think about what my opinion is on the subject. Very much appreciated..


----------

